# when insurance companies be accepting I-10 codes



## 01085585 (Mar 10, 2014)

Do any of you know when each insurance carrier will be excpeting icd-10 codes? For example, BCBS will be in June, I do believe. Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 10, 2014)

ICD-10 CM cannot be submitted for payment until visit date OCt 1 and forward.  At that time it is required that all HIPAA entities accept and use the ICD-10 Cm codes, however if the visit date is prior to Oct 1 you will still use ICD-9 CM codes.  BCBS cannot accept ICD-10 CM codes in June for reimbursement.  However they are probably set to go with testing in June..


----------



## 01085585 (Mar 10, 2014)

WOW! I mean accepting sorry


----------



## 01085585 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you! That is what I meant for testing  how will we know which carriers are going to be ready at which date (for testing only)?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 10, 2014)

Not a problem but it will be for testing purposes and you will see notices like this from other carriers as well.  It is wise to test this prior to OCt 1 and the payers are aware of this.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 10, 2014)

01085585 said:


> Thank you! That is what I meant for testing  how will we know which carriers are going to be ready at which date (for testing only)?



Some will post notices, some will only notify the clearing house.  It is best to check with each one you work with.


----------

